# Last minute rental section proposed change to 65 days vs 45 days



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2021)

The last minute rental section currently (and always) has been limited to 45 days or less from travel.
I would like to see that extended to 65 days.

For those who own traditional weeks and even float weeks that you typically have to reserve 6-12 months in advance, the cut off to deposit with full trading power unrestricted deposit is really 60 days or greater. 

If the limit were extended by 20 days it would let tugbbs members advertise for 5 days before they would have to make that deposit decision.  It would also give members a little longer to plan for their vacation rental through the forum. 

I think the current system is slightly biased toward those who can still cancel without losing anything which are not traditional weeks owners. 

Just a throwing out a thought.  I don't see it exploding the LMR but maybe I am wrong.

Also wanted to add that normally, depositing when I fail to rent at 60 days isn't a big deal but because of Covid and the depression of the rental market last year, I have way more deposits than I need.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 9, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> the cut off to deposit with full trading power unrestricted deposit is really 60 days or greater.


This is true in II. It is not true in RCI. In RCI full trading power is at 9 months or greater prior to use. For a fee, that can be extended to as little as 15 days prior to use. So, for RCI, 65 days makes zero difference vs. 45 days.

Either way, I would be opposed to this change. I think of LMR as exclusively for distressed inventory. There is a classified section for everything else.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2021)

bnoble said:


> This is true in II. It is not true in RCI. In RCI full trading power is at 9 months or greater prior to use. For a fee, that can be extended to as little as 15 days prior to use. So, for RCI, 65 days makes zero difference vs. 45 days.
> 
> Either way, I would be opposed to this change. I think of LMR as exclusively for distressed inventory. There is a classified section for everything else.


It mostly isn't being used for distressed inventory though. You see a lot of Wyndham listings because VIP owners can cancel up to, something like, 14 days in advance and get a 100% refund on points. So you see a lot of Wyndham listings in LMR. They aren't necessarily distressed.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2021)

bnoble said:


> This is true in II. It is not true in RCI. In RCI full trading power is at 9 months or greater prior to use. For a fee, that can be extended to as little as 15 days prior to use. So, for RCI, 65 days makes zero difference vs. 45 days.
> 
> Either way, I would be opposed to this change. I think of LMR as exclusively for distressed inventory. There is a classified section for everything else.



With Rci I can almost extend deposits indefinitely without restrictions using combine.  Unfortunately not the case with II resorts. 

Trying to rent in 5 days is distressed.  Also 70% of the current regular posters are renting non distressed wyndham and other systems with more generous cancellation policies.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 9, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It mostly isn't being used for distressed inventory though.





tschwa2 said:


> Also 70% of the current regular posters are renting non distressed wyndham and other systems with more generous cancellation policies.



That's true---and I'd be fine with a further restriction on LMR, though I don't know off the top of my head what it would be. IMO, the fact that LMR is broken isn't a compelling reason to break it further.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't think it's broken and don't think it needs fixed.  What I find a bit annoying is the LM Wyndham rentals for dirt cheap.  You can really cheapen the Wyndham product that way, and it's a great product.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 10, 2021)

This is a market. The seller is willing to list at that price. A buyer is willing to pay it. If Wyndham or anyone else thinks the price is too low, start buying and drive up the price. I don't find it annoying when I look at eBay and find some of the stuff around my house doesn't sell for as much as I think the market should value it. 




rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't think it's broken and don't think it needs fixed.  What I find a bit annoying is the LM Wyndham rentals for dirt cheap.  You can really cheapen the Wyndham product that way, and it's a great product.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 10, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the current system is slightly biased toward those who can still cancel without losing anything which are not traditional weeks owners.



How do you figure that? Diamond point owners are unable to cancel without loss of some/all points at 91 days out. Any closer and there are penalties. So how is the current system biased in favor of point owners?? I'm surprised that any company, on the whole, allows one to cancel 45 days out without penalty.

To note: it is a violation of policy for a Diamond owner to even advertise their points for rent but that's another story.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I'm surprised that any company, on the whole, allows one to cancel 45 days out without penalty.


Wyndham allows certain owners to cancel at 15 days or something close to that. Thus why the LMR board has so many Wyndham rentals.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> How do you figure that? Diamond point owners are unable to cancel without loss of some/all points at 91 days out. Any closer and there are penalties. So how is the current system biased in favor of point owners?? I'm surprised that any company, on the whole, allows one to cancel 45 days out without penalty.
> 
> To note: it is a violation of policy for a Diamond owner to even advertise their points for rent but that's another story.


Diamond is probably one of if not the most restrictive of points systems, in terms of their cancellation policy.  Do they have any insurance that owners can buy either for a single reservation or for the year?  If so that is an option that fixed week owners outside of a points system don't have.  On the other end Wyndham with its 15 day cancellation and 24 hr within 14 days is probably one of the most liberal in terms of cancellations without penalty.  

My glut of deposits is from Covid so it isn't a huge deal for me, I just thought I would throw the 65 day idea out there.  It would help me and it might help other TUG members but if it isn't meant to be then so be it.  So say we all.


----------



## needvaca (Apr 10, 2021)

I strongly agree with extending to 65 days. 
-It would increase the potential usage. Many like me have to book flights for a family, and airfares go up less than 60 days out. 
- Also, most working people need to plan their vacations with more advance notice. It seems mainly only retirees can benefit from a 45 day window. 
-Vistana and many others have restrictions in cancellations less than 60 days, so it would help to have a last ditch rental attempt here before that. 
-gives both parties more time to verify the proof of the reservation. 

And overall, why not?  What’s there to lose with an extra 20 days?  It’s still limited by the $800/week


----------



## alexb (Apr 10, 2021)

i agree with extending to 65 days


----------



## Bill158 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes I agree, 65 days would work better for me with vacation time at work.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> The last minute rental section currently (and always) has been limited to 45 days or less from travel.
> I would like to see that extended to 65 days.
> Just a throwing out a thought.  I don't see it exploding the LMR but maybe I am wrong.


My thoughts are :
1)- I cannot think of any negative for a potential renter.

2)- It likely expands the number of rental options & listings .

3)- It expands the window  for owners  wishing to post rentals.

4) I do not think an extra 20 days creates an overlap with TUG Marketplace rentals


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 10, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Diamond is probably one of if not the most restrictive of points systems, in terms of their cancellation policy.  Do they have any insurance that owners can buy either for a single reservation or for the year?  If so that is an option that fixed week owners outside of a points system don't have.  On the other end Wyndham with its 15 day cancellation and 24 hr within 14 days is probably one of the most liberal in terms of cancellations without penalty.
> 
> My glut of deposits is from Covid so it isn't a huge deal for me, I just thought I would throw the 65 day idea out there.  It would help me and it might help other TUG members but if it isn't meant to be then so be it.  So say we all.



Yes. RPP (Reservation Protection Plan) but from my experiences, most members do no purchase it. Platinum owners get free RPP on reservations under 5,000 points, all others (or Platinum if over 5,000 points) must pay. Cost if based on status level with the program being higher for higher status members (I assume due to the possibility of canceling more reservations if one owns more points). But RPP is only good for 31 days or more before check in date. RPP used to be very good when it allowed penalty free cancellations up to 24 hours before check in but that changed about 2.5 years ago, supposedly due to owners abusing it (according the the VP I had a conversation with).


----------



## SteelerGal (Apr 11, 2021)

Agree.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe a 65 day LMR thread in the Vistana Forum? I know I’d like to try and rent out LMR at day 63 instead of ending up with restricted options.


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 13, 2021)

I agree with trying a 65 day LMR.

Thanks for listening to our concerns.


----------



## theo (Apr 17, 2021)

If there is a change in the LMR rental time frame, it should be consistent and "right across the board" for *any and all* timeshares.
With no offense intended to CPNY above, neither Vistana nor any other "system" should get its' own "special" LMR time frame.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 17, 2021)

No opinion. Never had even a question let alone a rental from that forum


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 20, 2021)

How can the Wyndham LM Rentals be so cheap? Are owners using points to book and then renting out the units or are they booking some cheap last minute Wyndham Vacations? Has me thinking i need to look into Wyndham...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> How can the Wyndham LM Rentals be so cheap? Are owners using points to book and then renting out the units or are they booking some cheap last minute Wyndham Vacations? Has me thinking i need to look into Wyndham...


Some Wyndham owners seem to have a lot of points they have to use.  Something you can do in Wyndham is book inventory within 15 days and cancel it at the end of the day with no cancellation penalty, as long as you remember to cancel it.  At least that is how it once was.  

So I think the really last-minute stuff you see on this forum are just a shot in the dark to see if someone will rent. 

There are so many rules to Wyndham, added to stop mega renters, including the inability to book overlapping reservations in one person's name.  So if you are a couple, you can each have a reservation in your own name, but you cannot have a 3rd reservation.  So that is a rule that really hurts mega renters.  Now there is inventory sitting online for early June in Bonnet Creek, but you cannot add a guest to anything that week because it's listed as one of the weeks that you cannot add a guest.  So that also hurts mega renters (and anyone who needs to rent their units because they aren't using them at this time).  

The rules have changed so much, it's almost ridiculous.  And more are going into place all of the time.  

I find the new search to be very non-user friendly.  Our daughter mostly deals with it, but I was looking today for a week at Shearwater for us in July and had a terrible time with it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> How can the Wyndham LM Rentals be so cheap? Are owners using points to book and then renting out the units or are they booking some cheap last minute Wyndham Vacations? Has me thinking i need to look into Wyndham...


From what I understand, VIP Platinum and Founders get a 50% and 60% discount, respectively, when making a reservation inside of 60 days. They also get up to 15 free guest certificates. To further on that, I think they can also cancel up to 15 days before checkin and get all the points back without penalty.



			https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/club-benefits/vip-by-wyndham
		


It is hard to compete against the higher level of VIP owners. If you can book inside of 60 days, it doesn't make sense to really own Wyndham, just rent from them instead. You can even score an upgrade if they pass on the upgrade perk. We rented a 2BR Deluxe at Bonnet Creek but are in a 3BR because of this.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 20, 2021)

Great info Dioxide & RickandCindy!! Thank you both!


----------



## eschjw (Apr 20, 2021)

I rent using LMR several times a year for myself and retired friends. Extending it an additional 15 or 20 days would be helpful to plan ahead to book airfare if needed. I currently only rent were I can drive in a day.  

I also use LM rental wanted to solicit rentals from owners and an extension there would also be helpful to plan ahead. The flexibility that some Wyndham owners have is great and it has enabled me to make conditional deals based on upgrades coming thru. 

I don't own Wyndham but some of the nicest owners that I have done business with on TUG do.


----------



## carmena79 (Apr 20, 2021)

I agree 65 days would be helpful


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 25, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> No opinion. Never had even a question let alone a rental from that forum


Wow, really?  I have noticed your CMV postings there, but the timing/circumstances just hasn’t ever worked for us.  I enjoy the area and have fond childhood memories of trips to Wisconsin.


----------



## JoeWilly (Apr 25, 2021)

I'd like to see the date at 65 days too.   As t*schwa2* mentioned the cut off to deposit with full trading power unrestricted deposit is really 60 days or greater.   Changing the date to 65 days would help avoid late deposits with restricted trading power.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 26, 2021)

Based on previous LMR discussions, it‘s my understanding they don’t want the # of ads in the forums to increase. This will cause more work for the volunteers.  They want folks to use the LMR in the Marketplace.




__





						Amazing Savings on Last Minute Vacation Timeshare Rentals by Owner
					

Amazing Savings on Last Minute Vacation Timeshare Rentals by Owner



					tug2.com
				




*QUOTE from DeniseM*:
_It is provided for owners to recover some of their cost on reservations that they can't use, and are too late to cancel._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2021)

The entire point is that Wyndham owners are the ones using this the most.  This would put other resort systems on the LM rental board.  I haven't had much luck renting anything in the LM rentals, but I always think it is there mostly for Wyndham owners to rent inventory.  And probably still at a profit, frankly, knowing what little it costs me for last-minute reservations.  Definitely an advantage for Wyndham owners.  

I don't use it much, so it's of little use to me.  A lot of cheapskates try to get the price reduced anyway.  That is truth.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 28, 2021)

I agree with extending to 65 days.  Additionally, I think the price should increase $5/day every year or $35/week.  Inflation and MF keep rising.  So this year should be $120/day or $840/year.


----------



## am1 (Apr 28, 2021)

I think 64 days is better and $6/day. Joking aside I always thought room size should play a role in price.  Objective compared to location or time of year.  
Effort would be better served to lobby your timeshare company or exchange company to change their policies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2021)

certainly not interested in changing it to another odd number of days etc that makes moderation more difficult.  60 days or 2 months seems like a reasonable extension to consider.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly not interested in changing it to another odd number of days etc that makes moderation more difficult.  60 days or 2 months seems like a reasonable extension to consider.


I think the issue here is that going to 60 days doesn't really change the dynamic of how the forum would be able to be utilized. Effectively there is no difference between 45 and 60 for most weeks. 65 days was proposed because it provides a four to five day window for those with 60 day cancellation policies to try to rent their week in LMR. Just going to 60 days does nothing for that.

The allowable dates are in big bold red at the top of the forum. So I am not sure how an odd number of days makes it more difficult to moderate anymore than 45 days does. Is any moderator actually doing the math each time? Even at 60 days, it isn't as simple as two months since some months have 30 days, some have 31 and then there is that pesky February.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 30, 2021)

Please excuse my naivete, but I do not understand the point.

There is the Last Minute Rental (LMR) and there is the Rental Forum.

LMR is restrictive on the offering price ($800/week) within 45 days of arrival.

There is no restriction for the Rental Forum.

So if you want to offer a rental at the LMR restrictive pricing at 65 days, why not just advertise it in the Rental Forum more than 45 days in advance?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't use it much, so it's of little use to me.  A lot of cheapskates try to get the price reduced anyway.  That is truth.



I don't see an issue with attempting to negotiate. When you buy a new car do you just pay sticker price? Did you negotiate when you bought the house you're in? Just because someone is trying to get the best bang for their buck doesn't make them a cheapskate. Frugal, maybe, but there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 30, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly not interested in changing it to another odd number of days etc that makes moderation more difficult.  60 days or 2 months seems like a reasonable extension to consider.



Clearing out old posts would be helpful as well if possible. There are posts all the way back to 2013 and the thread has 462 pages in it.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 30, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Clearing out old posts would be helpful as well if possible. There are posts all the way back to 2013 and the thread has 462 pages in it.


Lol does it really matter? Are you starting at the first page then clicking next page 462 times?


----------



## CPNY (Apr 30, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I don't see an issue with attempting to negotiate. When you buy a new car do you just pay sticker price? Did you negotiate when you bought the house you're in? Just because someone is trying to get the best bang for their buck doesn't make them a cheapskate. Frugal, maybe, but there is nothing wrong with that.


Most owners posting in LMR for less than 800 bucks are already taking a loss. 800 for a week vacation is great deal as it is


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2021)

CO skier said:


> Please excuse my naivete, but I do not understand the point.
> 
> There is the Last Minute Rental (LMR) and there is the Rental Forum.
> 
> ...


Yes, those wishing to offer rentals outside the LMR restrictions may post them in the  *Timeshares for Rent* section of the Timeshare Marketplace. But, although reachable from the blue navigation bar at the top of the TUGBBS forums this is not part of the TUGBBS forums. It is a traditional classified ad section in a separate part of the TUG Site, just like the Resort Reviews and a few other things. Its existence goes back even further in time than the TUGBBS forums.

The LMR forum was later added to the TUGBBS forums as special purpose, short time window, forums intended to help owners get at least some benefit from owned intervals that are near expiration and are about to be lost.  It eventually was split into separate LMR Offered and Wanted forums to avoid confusion in the listings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2021)

CO skier said:


> Please excuse my naivete, but I do not understand the point.
> 
> There is the Last Minute Rental (LMR) and there is the Rental Forum.
> 
> ...


To be clear though, in the way most think of "forum", there is no "Rental Forum". There is the TUG Marketplace for rentals that don't fit into the 45 day $800 restrictions of the LMR Forum.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Apr 30, 2021)

LMR helps people like us on fixed income.  65 days may allow me to rent.  It would give us more flexibility.  The dollar limit helps us also.  We appreciate those who share there blessings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2021)

hjsweet2002 said:


> LMR helps people like us on fixed income.  65 days may allow me to rent.  It would give us more flexibility.  The dollar limit helps us also.  We appreciate those who share there blessings.


I am not sure the proposed 65 days is intended to help renters but more so to help a certain subset of owners offer weeks that would soon be hitting the cancellation penalty date.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Gee, I don't care, I guess.  I so rarely am stuck in the position of having to give up a week because it's close to expiration.  Exchanges, yes, but rentals, no.  The only thing I feel stuck with right now is Shell Points, and so I advertised various dates in Wisconsin on go-koala.com and Redweek.  Hoping to rent those for my cost to get my points used, so I can deed them back to Wyndham.  The cost on those would never fit into the price on this forum.  That is why I am getting rid of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the issue here is that going to 60 days doesn't really change the dynamic of how the forum would be able to be utilized. Effectively there is no difference between 45 and 60 for most weeks. 65 days was proposed because it provides a four to five day window for those with 60 day cancellation policies to try to rent their week in LMR. Just going to 60 days does nothing for that.
> 
> The allowable dates are in big bold red at the top of the forum. So I am not sure how an odd number of days makes it more difficult to moderate anymore than 45 days does. Is any moderator actually doing the math each time? Even at 60 days, it isn't as simple as two months since some months have 30 days, some have 31 and then there is that pesky February.



yes, because folks simply dont read that date.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2021)

I wasnt aware the extra 5 days was only to benefit a subset of renters vs everyone.  Im not a terribly large fan of that.

the goal of the LMR forum is for folks to recoup some money for a stay they cant cancel and are going to lose out on if its not rented.  It is not intended for a rental outlet for rental businesses or megarenters etc.

while those folks are welcome to utilize the forums under its rules, I am not inclined to go out of my way to modify the forum to cater to that situation.  That is what the marketplace is for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, because folks simply dont read that date.


I get that. But it doesn't make it harder for a moderator to discern if something is outside the dates or not. My points is that right now 45 days isn't anymore of an even date than 65 days is. Or even 60 days. The moderator has to look at the date on the forum header to determine if something is outside the guidelines. I actually think 60 days will lead to more unqualified listings because people will simply back up two months from the date. Example would be today someone posting a listing for June 30th, but that is technically 61 days from now.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2021)

Each posted rental is more work for a moderator, who must check that it complies. A simple rule ("one month") _might_ be easier for a poster to follow than a slightly more complex one ("45 days")---if so, the simpler the rule the more posters will be discouraged from posting clearly incorrect rentals.

Then again, it's probably the case that some people just won't read what's written, no matter how simple it is.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> That's true---and I'd be fine with a further restriction on LMR, though I don't know off the top of my head what it would be. IMO, the fact that LMR is broken isn't a compelling reason to break it further.


I've been thinking about this in light of the fact that LMR has mostly been a business channel for a handful of TUGgers. One possible change if we collectively think that's not an appropriate use of LMR: It might be reasonable to have some modest limits on how many LMRs an individual TUG Member can post in a given month/quarter/year/whatever. 

Of course, a lot of people might think it is perfectly fine to let LMR continue to go the way it is going. If so, that's fine too. 

(As an aside, this way of using LMR isn't a new phenomenon. There used to be a few UDI owners at Christmas Mountain Village who churned reservations much the same way back in the day.)


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 30, 2021)

Edited: decision has already been made, and no need for me to poke at scabs.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2021)

the LMR section has never been intended for commercial renting purposes.  be it a business or an individual.

as stated before, it was created specifically as an outlet for owners to offer an interval up for rent to recoup some money that would otherwise be lost should the interval remain unused because they do NOT have the ability to cancel the reservation or otherwise reschedule.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 30, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> the LMR section has never been intended for commercial renting purposes.  be it a business or an individual.
> 
> as stated before, it was created specifically as an outlet for owners to offer an interval up for rent to recoup some money that would otherwise be lost should the interval remain unused because they do NOT have the ability to cancel the reservation or otherwise reschedule.


Thanks for decision and reasoning, which I respect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I've been thinking about this in light of the fact that LMR has mostly been a business channel for a handful of TUGgers. One possible change if we collectively think that's not an appropriate use of LMR: It might be reasonable to have some modest limits on how many LMRs an individual TUG Member can post in a given month/quarter/year/whatever.
> 
> Of course, a lot of people might think it is perfectly fine to let LMR continue to go the way it is going. If so, that's fine too.
> 
> (As an aside, this way of using LMR isn't a new phenomenon. There used to be a few UDI owners at Christmas Mountain Village who churned reservations much the same way back in the day.)


That's how I feel about it.  I wouldn't use it for last minute Wyndham, except if I was really getting hard up to rent something, which rarely ever happens.  I cancel before 15 days.


----------



## VacayKat (Apr 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I've been thinking about this in light of the fact that LMR has mostly been a business channel for a handful of TUGgers. One possible change if we collectively think that's not an appropriate use of LMR: It might be reasonable to have some modest limits on how many LMRs an individual TUG Member can post in a given month/quarter/year/whatever.
> 
> Of course, a lot of people might think it is perfectly fine to let LMR continue to go the way it is going. If so, that's fine too.
> 
> (As an aside, this way of using LMR isn't a new phenomenon. There used to be a few UDI owners at Christmas Mountain Village who churned reservations much the same way back in the day.)


The limit would be hard to enforce, and even then you’d have folks put a list a mile long in the posting. For e.g. a while back there was one posting with at least 20 different listings all with multiple dates for each listing- does that count as one or 20 postings?


----------



## am1 (Apr 30, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Most owners posting in LMR for less than 800 bucks are already taking a loss. 800 for a week vacation is great deal as it is


Not all.  A lot is junk and at $800 a week is expensive but $900 for a 4 bedroom presidential at bonnet creek is not allowed. But it’s not our sandbox.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Each posted rental is more work for a moderator, who must check that it complies. A simple rule ("one month") _might_ be easier for a poster to follow than a slightly more complex one ("45 days")---if so, the simpler the rule the more posters will be discouraged from posting clearly incorrect rentals.
> 
> Then again, it's probably the case that some people just won't read what's written, no matter how simple it is.


I suspect mods go more off reported threads vs moderating every post in the forum. I know that I report threads that are outside the date range.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe TUG needs more mods.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> the LMR section has never been intended for commercial renting purposes. be it a business or an individual.


Perhaps not the intent, but it seems to be the result with the many Wyndham listings that get dropped in the LMR forum. Though looking at how many the owner indicates they have to cancel, it doesn't seem like an overly effective method of renting anyway.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe TUG needs more mods.



or less Karens


----------



## CO skier (Apr 30, 2021)

Makai Guy said:


> Yes, those wishing to offer rentals outside the LMR restrictions may post them in the  *Timeshares for Rent* section of the Timeshare Marketplace. But, although reachable from the blue navigation bar at the top of the TUGBBS forums this is not part of the TUGBBS forums. It is a traditional classified ad section in a separate part of the TUG Site, just like the Resort Reviews and a few other things. Its existence goes back even further in time than the TUGBBS forums.
> 
> The LMR forum was later added to the TUGBBS forums as special purpose, short time window, forums intended to help owners get at least some benefit from owned intervals that are near expiration and are about to be lost.  It eventually was split into separate LMR Offered and Wanted forums to avoid confusion in the listings.





dioxide45 said:


> To be clear though, in the way most think of "forum", there is no "Rental Forum". There is the TUG Marketplace for rentals that don't fit into the 45 day $800 restrictions of the LMR Forum.


OK, I think maybe I understand.  A front page "forum" leads to eyeballs and that leads to rentals.  The "Marketplace" is not front page news.

I am always looking for a win-win solution.

Why not create a "Bargain Rentals" sub-forum to the "Buying, Selling, Renting Forum" just like the "Bargain Deals" sales sub-forum?

"Bargain Rentals" would be limited to the same max price as Last Minute Rentals, but there is no time limit.  Moderators could move more-than-45-days erroneous ads to the new "Bargain Rentals" instead of the "Deleted - See the rules" message, and inform the poster for the change.

Why is this a win-win for the TUG community?  Would this meet what is being requested in this thread (but [bonus] with no limit to the number of days in advance for advertising?)  Would this assist any Tugger looking for a bargain rental, just like those looking for a bargain timeshare purchase?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2021)

the marketplace gets far more traffic than the LMR rentals forum does.

there is also a link to the marketplace within the LMR section.

there is no plan (nor desire) to further commercialize the forums in any way shape or form.  The bargain deals section is completely different because it is a 100% giveaway section.  If you wish to give away a rental, it can be posted in the bargain deals section =)


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Most owners posting in LMR for less than 800 bucks are already taking a loss. 800 for a week vacation is great deal as it is



Well, obviously that is purely an opinion and not a fact. I'm sure all the sales folk who sell timeshares think their first offer to a prospective owner is a great deal as well.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Lol does it really matter? Are you starting at the first page then clicking next page 462 times?



It would give a better indication of how many active units are available.


----------



## CPNY (May 1, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> It would give a better indication of how many active units are available.


Just go to the end and work your way back by hitting “previous page”.


----------



## SmithOp (May 1, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Clearing out old posts would be helpful as well if possible. There are posts all the way back to 2013 and the thread has 462 pages in it.



Use the FILTERS!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Clearing out old posts would be helpful as well if possible. There are posts all the way back to 2013 and the thread has 462 pages in it.


Given the short nature of these types of posts, looking at perhaps the first and second pages only is what really matters. I don't see why posts from 2013 are really an issue here.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Given the short nature of these types of posts, looking at perhaps the first and second pages only is what really matters. I don't see why posts from 2013 are really an issue here.



Never said it was an "issue". It was merely a suggestion as to how to make the section look cleaner. Just a suggestion.


----------



## chapjim (May 2, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't think it's broken and don't think it needs fixed.  What I find a bit annoying is the LM Wyndham rentals for dirt cheap.  You can really cheapen the Wyndham product that way, and it's a great product.



As a fairly frequent offeror of Wyndham reservations on LMR, I suppose I could be one of the causes of your annoyance.   Unfortunately, I'm not sure what to do about it.  Even offering at "dirt cheap" prices, I end up canceling many of the reservations that I post on LMR.  That could lead one to the conclusion that my prices were not low enough!

My choices are rather stark -- lower prices to "dirt cheaper" levels and hope to get a rental or avoid listing on LMR so as to avoid cheapening the Wyndham product line.

To put things in perspective, I do far more rentals on RedWeek.com and eBay than I do on LMR or Marketplace classifieds.  I'm not sure I have a Marketplace listing that hasn't expired.  I should go look!

As for losing money on $800 (or less) rentals, I don't.  I have a "formula price" based on the number of points required that is intended to cover all my costs and put a little in the kitty.  If that price is $800 or less, it goes on LMR.  I have one reservation that is a few dollars more that $800.  That goes on LMR as well.  Those are points-based reservations.

I lose money now and then on weeks-based reservations.  For those, I try to minimize losses and hope that what I put in the kitty will cover the what I lose.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 2, 2021)

I scan the LMR forum regularly. 

To date  I have not used it for a rental. I have however learned a significant amount of TS usage information from this forum.I would like to thank all who post rentals on the forum and appreciate what this adds to TUG.


----------



## chapjim (May 4, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> The limit would be hard to enforce, and even then you’d have folks put a list a mile long in the posting. For e.g. a while back there was one posting with at least 20 different listings all with multiple dates for each listing- does that count as one or 20 postings?



Easy to enforce!  Sell LMR credits!


----------

